
Ask HN: What options are there for an “old” CIO? - throwawaycio
I’m the CIO for a company of around 3000 employees in a non-tech industry. Prior to this gig, I was a software developer in a number of different industries, including telecom and a brief stint in network security.<p>I am leaving my role after 15 years. The company has changed significantly over that time, and so have I. I was part of a team that led it through a sales process and an acquisition. Post-acquisition, things have stabilized, and it’s time. I’m not being forced out. I met with the CEO, discussed my feelings, and requested to be let out of my contract at the end of this year.<p>My problem is...I have no idea what I should be next.<p>I wouldn’t call what I’ve done over the past 15 years typical for a CIO. Many CIOs I know are paper pushers, figureheads, or governance junkies. I’m a technologist at heart. I still write code on a regular basis. I know open-source inside and out. I run Linux as my primary desktop and have since 1998. I’m more CTO than CIO.
I’m passionate about building smart teams and smart products. I absolutely <i>love</i> building and creating innovative solutions.<p>I’m a mid-40s guy who has a lot to offer, but I don’t know where or who to offer it to.<p>I’m not hung up on my title. I don’t care if I’m called CIO, CTO, or even C-anything. I’m more interested in finding something I enjoy doing which can leverage my experience. I’ve even considered applying for technical sales roles. I’d like to maintain a similar compensation level ($200-250K annually).<p>Have any other HN’ers found themselves in a similar position? What did you do? What would you recommend I pursue?<p>Note, my original post was longer, but HN limits things to 2K characters. Here&#x27;s the full post:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1Zawasbwgnal9ZzAQTLB1__MeV_FuNhUR0-p2tolkKSM&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
jakobegger
I knew two people who were "head of IT" (not sure of their exact title) at two
different small universities, and your job sounds similar to theirs. (Leading
a team, adopting Open Source solutions, some custom development). I don't
think they were paid as well, though.

------
maxwin
I just got promoted to CIO this year in a non- tech company in south east
Asia. I am still trying to figure out my role. If you are interested in
offering some advise or suggestions on how to be a good CIO , Plz send me an
email . maxwin10@gmail.com

------
hackermailman
Every city/county hires CIOs, pays a little less but more benefits
[https://jobapscloud.com/solano/](https://jobapscloud.com/solano/)

------
JoachimSchipper
No particular recommendation, but: where have interesting colleagues - or
other people you've met - ended up? Could you join them, or learn from their
experiences?

